# WTB: Allstar Surf Rods or Blanks ...



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Im talking the old goodies, the BGSW blanks. Looking for anything, 1085, 1087, 1088, 1265, 1418, 1507, 1508. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an unused BGSW-1508 blank for $150, if you're interested. We're about 185 miles apart and I'd be willing to meet you at the Wal-Mart, in Blackstone, VA, which is about halfway for each of us, per Googlemaps.
*
http://www.walmart.com/store/2645/*

Let me know. . . Thanks !


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Close please, thanks.


----------

